# Be careful with raw pork..



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

So sorry your Cairo isn't feeling well! I'd consider some slippery elm to coat his stomach in addition to fasting him. 

Pork is one of the richer/higher in fat proteins and is one that I wouldn't suggest anyone feed until their dog is adjusted to raw already. And when introduced for the first time, in very tiny proportions with lots of bone at first. (What I do to make sure they don't just eat the boneless meat/novel protein is to first offer some familiar bone inclusive item, wait until it's eaten, then offer the boneless meat/novel protein.) When I've introduced raw in the past, I've waited until the second month of consistent solid stools on raw before introducing pork.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

I thought you were not supposed to feed raw pork or salmon because of the high parasite risk?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

catsaqqara said:


> I thought you were not supposed to feed raw pork or salmon because of the high parasite risk?


That's not true for USDA inspected pork. But it is true to never feed raw salmon particularly from certain parts of the world due to the possibility of a fatal disease called salmon poisoning. Some say that freezing for a certain period of time reduces or eliminates this risk. Cooking fully is the only sure way to eliminate the risk.


----------

